# Pneumatic Tools: Craftsman? Husky?



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally, after many years, I've got my air compressor. Now what I don't have is any tools to use with it. 

I'm a little OCD about all my types of tools being the same brand, so how do you guys like Craftsman or Husky? Or any other mid-budget brands? I'd love to do Ingersoll Rand or Snap-On, but I don't see using them enough to justify the cost. 

And before anyone says it, no Harbor Freight.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Rigid...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mort--Craftsman and Husky are not manufacturers---so it is a relabled tool made by what ever manufacturer sears or HD has chosen---some are fine--others are less than good---

In my limited experience--the cheaper mechanics air tools work well enough for occasional use that you will be happy----however, for extened heavy use--well that is why Snap-on is in business---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type of air tools?
Nailers, mechanic type tools?
How many CFM is the compressor?
What type work do think you may doing with the tools?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

joecaption said:


> What type of air tools? Nailers, mechanic type tools? How many CFM is the compressor? What type work do think you may doing with the tools?


It's a 26 gallon 5.5hp Campbell Hausfeld, the CFM escapes me but I want to say around [email protected] 90psi. So no sanders, but I'm all electric on those anyway. 

I'm thinking nailers and a few of the mechanic tools (air hammer, ratchet, die grinder, maybe a scaler, whatever else catches my eye). Nailers there are plenty of options, and I'll read more on them, I just wanted opinions on the mechanic tools of the more "thrifty" brands. All hobby, no professional use. 

Mike - sounds like it's the same as woodworking tools where they farm a lot of it out. And after using Snap On wrenches and a Festool jigsaw, I see why one pays top dollar for some of those tools, and I usually try to save up and buy the best. This time, however, I'm sorta breaking my own rule and going mid range, I just don't see myself using them often enough to call up the Snap On truck. 

My question is to people that are using semi-current tools of this price range, is whoever Sears and Home Depot subbing out to right now doing a good enough job, or are they garbage.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but most air tools use a LOT of air to operate them, and a 26 gal.compressor is not big enough for most, so choose carefully.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a geneic CFM chart.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-consumption-tools-d_847.html
Needle scalers use a lot of air.
I found out the hard way one of those cheap sets with the air wrench, right angle 3/8 rachet, air grinder was a waste of money.
Need to get over all the tools needing to be the same brand.
None of the parts are interchangable, not like you have one common battery you can use on all the tools.
I never shop at Habour Freight, Northern tools seems to have more named brand tools at a good price.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Canarywood1 said:


> most air tools use a LOT of air to operate them, and a 26 gal.compressor is not big enough



Kind of a broad statement, air tools w/_continuous_ spinning motors suck up a lot air like sanders, grinders, polishers even small die grinders. And you would struggle to keep them running very long. Tools like impacts, nut runners and ratchets will run fine unless you need long duration run cycles. 
Air nailers will be duct soup for this compressor as they require very little air volume, unless you are doing production carpentry.
I like Bostich and Paslode for air guns, but have no preference on mechanics tools. 

Shopping for tools, sounds like fun!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Rigid...



rigid compressors arent by rigid. their from campbell hausfeld


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

rigid compressors arent by rigid. their from campbell hausfeld


I meant the tools, he has the compressor.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> Kind of a broad statement, air tools w/_continuous_ spinning motors suck up a lot air like sanders, grinders, polishers even small die grinders. And you would struggle to keep them running very long. Tools like impacts, nut runners and ratchets will run fine unless you need long duration run cycles.
> Air nailers will be duct soup for this compressor as they require very little air volume, unless you are doing production carpentry.
> I like Bostich and Paslode for air guns, but have no preference on mechanics tools.
> 
> Shopping for tools, sounds like fun!


 
"Air nailers will be duct soup for this compressor "


And that's about all it will handle, almost everything else is an effort in futility.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Canarywood1 said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble, but most air tools use a LOT of air to operate them, and a 26 gal.compressor is not big enough for most, so choose carefully.


So riddle me this, Batman. I have an extra tank, about 20 gallons (maybe 16, not sure), could I connect that in and have the extra capacity without any side effects, other than the compressor running a bit longer initially?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I won't speak for batman but this might help: 
Adding extra storage will help on any start up. Its all about scfm of air output at the compressor compared with the consumption at the tool. Your compressor is putting out around 5-6. (?) If your tool is consuming less than that, life is good. If your tool is consuming more than that when you drain off the tank on continuous op. and your motor kicks on it will not catch up until you stop. And then it will take some idle tool time for the comp. to refill. The extra tank capacity will increase the run duration on tools above your compressor output capacity. The link Joe posted is a good reference on what to expect for various air tool cfm consumption. Probably 2/3rds 
of the tools on the list your comp. should handle.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I did look at the chart and most everything I would want is close. I wasn't sure if having the extra tank on there would be bad in any way (extra runtime when filling initially was my major concern). 

I will reiterate that this isn't heavy use. If I have to wait a minute for it to catch up, that's more beer drinking time for me.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

As far as air tools, mine range from IR to Snap-On, Mac, Matco, down to Sunex. All are very basic, not much to go wrong and should last, if you oil them regularly. My compressor is 30 gallons with 6 scfm at 90 and it will kick on the compressor after 1-2 wheels with my 1/2" impact.

Compressor mfgrs seem to over estimate output and tool mfgrs underestimate requirements. That said, you should be ok, but don't drink too much.

Added: Look at the working torque of the tools you are considering. Most only list max torque, which is like max horsepower from an engine and really a useless number.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I have some cheap air tools from Northern Tool. And they're worth every cent I paid for them :laughing: :furious:

But they were occasional use items, that I almost needed just once. 

For stuff I use more often, like nail guns, I go nicer. My Bostitch nailer is a nice tool.

I like my tools to be the same brand, but that isn't realistic. I like my Ridgid table saw and palm router. But they may not "make" the best impact. :thumbup:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Mort:

I'm with Yodaman on this one. A 26 US gallon air compressor tank is MORE than enough to handle the kind of air tools that DIY'ers typically use. That would be nailers and staplers mostly. I have a small 5 gallon air compressor, and I also have an air gun I use for blasting away dirt, but that air gun does use up a lot of air.

Just think about it... most roofers carry a portable compressor in the back of their truck, and that air compressor will last them a whole roofing season. And I can assure you that no PORTABLE air compressor is going to have anything close to a 26 US gallon air tank. 26 gallons is five 5 gallon pails. That's about a quarter the size of the air tank that lots of garages use. I don't think your air compressor is undersized for DIY use AT ALL. I think you've got way more air compressor than you're normally ever gonna need there.

Also, what I do, and I recommend everyone do the same, is to put rubber automotive vaccuum caps on male quick connect to your pneumatic tools. That will keep the dust out of them. Just in the same way that dirty water makes for leaking faucets, dirty air makes for leaking O-rings, and short lived pneumatic tools.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It all depends on what tools you need. IMHO anything but Craftsman, hand tools=good all other tools=bad


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> It all depends on what tools you need. IMHO anything but Craftsman, hand tools=good all other tools=bad


That's kind of where I'm at with it. Even their hand tools have been farmed out to our communist "friends" across the Pacific, and I've noticed a marked quality drop off since then. I want to give Craftsman some business but they're making it very difficult.

I agree with it being a DIY compressor. I never claimed I would start a tire shop with it, so it'll run just about anything I'll throw at it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think unless for spray painting or air impacts, for DiY it will be fine.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a 20 gallon craftsman Pro 2 stage oiless air compressor that I used at my shop (house) for 3 years. I'm a 38 yr master auto tech. I started my business and operated out of my house but it got to big so I had to get a shop. Most of my guns ar IR. Ingersol-Rand. I do have a craftsman 1/2 in impact, a couple of Matco air guns but the IR is twice as powerful for the same price or a little more. I got the IRs at sears and tool trucks. But my point is the air ratchet and die grinders were taxing the comp but I would let it air up to pressure before I continued. The 1/2 impact did well. Once I got a shop, I upgraded to an IR 80 gal comp. Love it. Now it takes a while for the craftsman comp to air up. I used the crap out of it. It has been retired to the house to air up my lawn mower tires and such. I'm very happy with that craftsman comp. It did a good job. If your going to buy air tools, get IR. You won't regret it.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate cheap tools.
I also recognize when I need pro quality and when I don't.
For mechanic's air tools Chicago Pneumatic is the best bang for the buck. It may not be IR or Snap-On quality, but the tools last a long time and perform well. I'd call it entry-level pro quality. I made a living with mine for 15 years.
My nailers are all Porter Cable. I don't make a living with them by any means, but they have never let me down.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't think about Chicago Pneumatic. I keep getting it confused with the Horror Freight brand. Northern Tool has that probably. 

It's funny, I've wanted a compressor for about 15 years, but never had the money and the room at the same time. Now that I do, cordless electric tools have advanced so far that they've become a valid alternative to pneumatic. And they're extremely portable.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

1/2 impact
Ingersoll rand 231

Air consumption 4.2 cfm

Probably one of the best 1/2 guns i have used. Around $125. You can buy cheaper but I don't think you get as much bang for your buck as this gun. 


I have its little brother 3/8" model too. Killer torque in both guns. 

I also have an ir 3/8" air ratchet. Decent price and good durability. 


I have.....


Heck, I think most of my air tools are ingersoll rand. Had real good luck with the and while not the least expensive out there, they are fairly reasonable, especially given the performance and durability in the tool.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup. That 231 is a good one.


----------

